# Diop eager to rebound



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Diop eager to rebound

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News 


WASHINGTON – Give DeSagana Diop credit for being able to take a hint. 

Barely 90 minutes before tipoff of Saturday's game against Seattle, coach Avery Johnson was describing the best way for the 7-foot Diop to get back into the meat of the playing rotation. 

"There are ways on the floor that you can really get the coach's attention," Johnson said. "First of all, if you're a big guy, just foul somebody hard legally. That's a good way to do it. If you're a big guy and you get the ball inside, just dunk on somebody. There are ways to get more minutes and more attention. And all of our guys know how to do it." 

As if on cue, Diop used the third quarter against the Sonics to plant a strong foul to keep Nick Collison from scoring, then rip down an offensive rebound and go up for a dunk. It wasn't a rip-the-basket-down dunk. But it was with authority. 

Diop finished with eight points, eight rebounds and three blocks. It was his most productive game since November and may signal a revival in a season that is vitally important for him from an individual standpoint. 

"He did what we've come to know him to do," Johnson said. 

Diop is playing for next season's contract. And when he went a stretch of 12 games and didn't have more than nine minutes of playing time in seven of them, his concern grew. 

"You worry about that. I'm not going to lie," Diop said. "But I felt like I did enough – not enough – but some things the first two years [with the Mavericks] that the league could see. 

"It's tough, though, don't get me wrong. I want to play. But we just got another four or five man that can score in there. Every time I get in there, I do good. That's how I feel. You want to get that money. But I support the guys when they're in there. That's just how I am. 

"I'm not the dude who will complain and all that stuff." 

Erick Dampier is solidified as the starter at center. Brandon Bass and Dirk Nowitzki also have put in time in the pivot this season. Diop is limited offensively, but that doesn't mean he can't carve a niche for himself. 

Johnson has been a big proponent of the seventh-year pro, who turns 26 on Jan. 30. But as always, the coach has the team's best interests at heart. And it's clearly a competitive situation when it comes to minutes at the center spot. 

"He's still climbing," Johnson said. "He hasn't really blocked shots the way we wanted him to. We're trying to get him back to where he's been in the past. We're trying to get him more confident. 

"He used to be the guy who would protect the jungle for us. That was kind of an inside joke. He was the big king of the jungle. We're trying to get him back to that point where he can defend that paint for us the way we need him to consistently." 

So why did Diop slide for the first half of the last season of his contract? There is so much at stake for him, because a quality stretch could equal a lucrative multiyear contract in the summer – either from the Mavericks or somebody else. 

"It happens," Johnson said. "Sometimes from year to year [or] from month to month. But we know there's a picture of how we want him to play, and he can get back there pretty soon. He just has to get back to a level of consistency." 

Diop understands clearly. And his attitude has remained excellent, even with uneven playing time. 

"You never know what can happen," he said. "Look at last year in the playoffs. I played a lot of minutes, and Damp didn't play. We may play the Spurs, and they may need me on [Tim] Duncan. And people get paid off the playoffs, sometimes. I just can't worry about money issues right now. I just got to keep getting better, because anything can happen. 

"I feel like I can help the team win it all and I can be a big part of this championship with my defense and rebounding." 

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/012108dnspomavslede.2d0683a.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I just can't worry about money issues right now. I just got to keep getting better, because anything can happen.


:lol:

It's ALWAYS about the money.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

His stats are actually almost identical, but he "shoots" a better percentage from the field (almost 55 compared to 47 last year) and the free throw line (65 compared to 55). It's the energy level that is different, this is why his stats are meaningless. He is never going to score more than five points per game, but he needs to bring the defensive intensity, protect the basket, rebound, block some shots and defend the best low post player. Because if he does not he doesn't have a place in the league.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll bet you GSW would go after him like they did with Mbenga.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Lakers have signed Mbenga to a 10-day contract ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... 3 teams in one season. Cut by 2 and a big question mark for the 3rd team.

Crappy year for Mbenga that's for sure.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not too bad, he is still getting paid.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> It's not too bad, he is still getting paid.


But he could have been getting Dampier money....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dampier actually has some basketball skills.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Dampier actually has some basketball skills.


Yeah... a lot of emphasis on "*SOME*."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Even one single skill is more than Mbenga has :sadbanana:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah... a lot of emphasis on "*SOME*."


Don't get me started, 
Dampier kicks ***!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dampier kicks ***!!!


*** = dog? cat? pot? I don't know about you, but I am running out of 3-letter nouns.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our defense is so much better with Dampier and Dirk than Dirk and Bass.
Better?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Better?


Your negative mentioning of Bass is unacceptable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Dampier > Bass


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

See:

http://www.basketballforum.com/5236923-post15.html


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bass > George


----------

